# snows and blues



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

I live in Watertown SD and I am wondering if anyone wants a snow or blue mounted. I am 15, but have been hunting and doing taxidermy for a long time, I now have my license and a business, i have done several birds for other people, my business name is "TAKE EM" Taxidermy, and my name is Michael aas :sniper:


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

How much does it cost and can i see some pictures of your work..


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Deleted


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Give him a fricken break. If he is really 15 he probobaly didnt know what he was doing.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I didn't bash him or anything. I told him what he was doing was wrong and to talk to Chris first.

I didn't mean to sound harsh-sorry.


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

I really am 15 and i did not know, i charge much less than any pros, because i am just starting with my license the average taxidermist charges 250 or so for a snow or blue, i will only charge 175, and as soon as i get some pics on my comp. i will show ya them, if you are interested please tell me where you are from


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

MLDS I wont call you a *** because we're not suppose to use personal attacks on this web site, but seriously, give the kid a break. I don't think a proffesional taxidermy studio is going to get worked up over a 15 year old kid trying to do a few mounts.

Bird_killer09 try posting on the taxidermy section. Post some pics!!!!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Whatever, I was just trying to tell him what he was doing was wrong. I didn't bash him, call him names, etc. Again, sorry. I didn't even word it strongly. Just trying to abide by the rules of the forum and help the people that may not know them learn them. Really, I'm not a mean person. :lol:


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

scarrot73 if u read this please say where you are from and maybe we can work something out, just got done with a pheasant mount for a guy from florence with three bnirds on it, in a snow scene turned out great


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Maple don't feel bad. Rules are Rules. If you old enough to post up then your old enough to understand the rules.

One a side note. Post up some pictures of your work. Also go to the taxidermy forum. I am sure some of the guys would love to help you out.


----------

